# Movies To Watch If You Miss Thrill Rides At Theme Parks



## movielover12345 (Jan 11, 2021)

Super Mario Bros. (1993)
Pirates Of The Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales (2017)
Speed (1994)
Twister (1996)
Aladdin (1992)
Alien: Covenant (2017)
San Andreas (2015)
Baby Driver (2017)
Thomas & Friends: The Great Discovery: The Movie (2008)
The Rescuers Down Under (1990)
Cowboy Bebop: The Movie (2001)

Any Questions?


----------



## tutanota111 (Jul 8, 2021)

Cool selection


----------

